# Eclipse - Refactoring - mehrere Pakete geleichzeitig verschieben



## Hein_nieH (3. Jan 2021)

Hallo,

ich habe eine kurze Frage zum Verschieben von Paketen und Klassen in eclipse.
Ich möchte in eine Paketstruktur noch eine Verzeichnis dazwischen bauen.

Istzustand:

aaa.bbb.ccc.classe_01.java
aaa.bbb.ccc.classe_02.java
...
aaa.bbb.ccc.classe_nn.java


Sollzustand:
aaa.xyz.bbb.ccc.classe_01.java
aaa.xyz.bbb.ccc.classe_02.java
...
aaa.xyz.bbb.ccc.classe_nn.java


Mit der Refactoring-Funktion Move kann ich ja nur jeweils eine Klasse verschieben.
Gibt es in Eclipse eine Möglichkeit mehrere Klassen bzw Pakete gleichzeitig zu verschieben?

Gruss Hein:nieH


----------



## httpdigest (3. Jan 2021)

Ja. Rename, nicht "move".


----------



## Hein_nieH (3. Jan 2021)

Joop

Danke passt


----------

